# Shake the Lake (part 2), Sunday August 18th, Erie PA, 2 times MECA event



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So I missed the last "Shake the Lake" back in June due to a foot injury. I do not intend to miss this one as it is in my home town. I have some major system upgrades planned before this show and I will be debuting the new layout at this show.

So who else is going, what are you driving and what class are you competing in?


Me (Mark), 2002 Chevy Silverado, Modified Street SQL


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll be there mod-street ranger there will be another mod street full size pick-up also.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Finally some competition in my class.

I am also in mod street, have either of you competed yet this year.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

My vacation is approved so I wil be there. I even changed out my subs to a pair of 12" Pro Techs since I'm going back to Erie.


----------



## Nothingface5384 (Jul 8, 2013)

nice, someting pretty close to me.
so, whats the classes 
i'm still under build, car and audio wise so if I attend this year it'll be as spectator


----------



## vaniya (Aug 7, 2013)

very nice post like this forum


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Heading to registration now, hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

crap! I missed this one


----------



## Nothingface5384 (Jul 8, 2013)

ah, forgot about it, was working on the 72 :-(


----------

